# Snake chokes on its tail



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-03-2009
*Source:* NZ Herald



> Reggie, a 1m King snake, almost had to be put down after he mistook his tail for another snake and took a bite.









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/earthnews/6701234/Snake-chokes-on-its-own-tail.html

*Go to Original Article*

What a dumb smuck! :lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Dec 3, 2009)

not the brightest crayon in the pack


----------



## ADZz_93 (Dec 3, 2009)

haha, thats wierd


----------



## BlackMamba (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd love to see how far it gets before it realises


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 3, 2009)

Almost had to be put down? So I am presuming venomous snakes are immune to venom. If this is the case are they only immune to venom of their own species or can say, a king brown bite and invemonate and kill a red belly or another black snake, or one of a difference Genus - tiger,brown, etc.


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 3, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Almost had to be put down? So I am presuming venomous snakes are immune to venom. If this is the case are they only immune to venom of their own species or can say, a king brown bite and invemonate and kill a red belly or another black snake, or one of a difference Genus - tiger,brown, etc.



It says KING snake in the report... not king brown snake.

i misread it at first too.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 3, 2009)

strange how streched the snake is considering the tappering tail!
love photoshop


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 3, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> It says KING snake in the report... not king brown snake.
> 
> i misread it at first too.



I know it says KING brown. I used the kingy and the Eastern as examples for my question.


----------



## Banjo (Dec 3, 2009)

Hoop snakes


----------

